# Ukraine Open 2012



## Yuliia (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, cubers!
I want to invite you to visit our championship!
International Rubik’s Cube Championship “Ukraine Open 2012″ will take place in Kyiv on 21-22th of April 2012.
We will be happy to see you! 

http://ukraineopen2012.com.ua/home_en/


----------

